# section sign



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "section sign" in Romanian?

It is this: §

context: Now please press the key on which is written the section sign, it will appear on the screen.

(I am not looking for translating this example, I am looking for translating the term itself)

Could you also, please, mention its gramatical gender?

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## anto33

Paragraf.

Here are the names of other keys and symbols in Romanian and other languages:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=727094


----------



## OldAvatar

I don't think he's talking about the paragraph sign here...
That character is signaling a section start.
I would say: _semn de secţiune_. _Semn _is neuter.


----------



## jancho

OldAvatar said:


> I don't think he's talking about the paragraph sign here...
> That character is signaling a section start.
> I would say: _semn de secţiune_. _Semn _is neuter.



I definately mean 

§ (section sign)

not

¶ (paragraph sign, pilcrow).

But for "semn de secţiune" there are not any results in Google. Any other suggestion?


----------



## OldAvatar

It is _Semn de secţiune_.
However, Romanian translations are still rather poor in this domain, the only guidelines are Microsoft translations but those are not good enough neither.


----------



## khristin

Since it is one of the untranslatable words in Romanian, you would have to go by a word for word translation, so therefore _semn de sectiune_. Out of curiosity, Jancho are you in the translation business, or you're doing this as a hobby or something? Don't tell me know that curiosity killed the cat...))


----------

